

In the Land of Invented (spoken) Languages - fogus
http://inthelandofinventedlanguages.com/index.php?page=languages&subpage=list

======
trickjarrett
I love the page and I can't wait to read the book. During high school and into
college I worked on a language (I still have the megs and megs of files I
generated) for a fantasy world. The language was complete, though I didn't
finish the vocabulary (however I do believe I had 4000+ words).

------
jimfl
This book is available on Kindle, and I've already read the first two
chapters. It's quite well done, and colloquially written.

I have a weak spot for invented languages, but I haven't heard of half of the
ones mentioned so far. Fascinating subject.

